# Aga Khan University Preparation Guide 2013-2014



## Anderson (Dec 18, 2010)

I was able to contact one of my friends who successfully cleared the AKU admission test in 2012.We had a chat regarding AKU admission test.I enquired him about the strategy,tricks,tips,tactics and anything which could help students preparing for AKU admission test.So without wasting much time,here we go.

Complete article over here -->Medical Student Resources: A Helpful Guide To Aga Khan University Admission Test.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 18, 2010)

I am bumping this thread so that future test takes can benefit from it.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 18, 2010)

So how is the prep going ?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Anderson said:


> So how is the prep going ?


umm..uh..Since I found out that, math is compulsory for applying to AKU whether you apply as an international or local student, my plan for applying to AKU went up in flames. It is quite upsetting to know that, I would never get a chance to study there.:bawling:


----------



## BabyAngel (Feb 20, 2014)

Same here when I came to know that maths is compulsory my dream of studying there shattered to pieces


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Feline said:


> umm..uh..Since I found out that, math is compulsory for applying to AKU whether you apply as an international or local student, my plan for applying to AKU went up in flames. It is quite upsetting to know that, I would never get a chance to study there.:bawling:


Who said maths is compulsory for AKU? It clearly says that you should have minimum 3 subjects which are Bio, chem and Phy. And international students can have maths in lieu on Phy.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Who said maths is compulsory for AKU? It clearly says that you should have minimum 3 subjects which are Bio, chem and Phy. And international students can have maths in lieu on Phy.


Well, because if your applying as an International student, you need to give SAT 1, which contains maths..but you know, I read it again & this condition was under "other overseas students". So, maybe, this won't apply to me? Since I'm a Pakistani, but did my A-levels abroad? Would they then, only need SAT 2 physics, chemistry & biology, alongside A-level chemistry, biology & physics?


Sheesh! I confused myself! lol Hope you got what I'm trying to say ^_^


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 16, 2013)

Well because you have done your A Levels abroad, thus you will not be considered as a local candidate irrespective of your Pakistani nationality (page 13). Thus being an overseas candidate, having done A levels abroad, you will have to give SAT I and SAT II (page 10 and 11).

http://www.aku.edu/admissions/registraroffice/Documents/Programme Information Booklet-MBBS2013.pdf

Check out the AKU brochure in the link i have attached. Check out the pages i have mentioned for clarification.

- - - Updated - - -

Also do call and conform with AKU just in case i've got it wrong


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Well because you have done your A Levels abroad, thus you will not be considered as a local candidate irrespective of your Pakistani nationality (page 13). Thus being an overseas candidate, having done A levels abroad, you will have to give SAT I and SAT II (page 10 and 11).
> 
> http://www.aku.edu/admissions/registraroffice/Documents/Programme Information Booklet-MBBS2013.pdf
> 
> ...



No Dark Knight, I don't think you've got it wrong at all. ^_^
Thank you for the link & stuff. 
I went through the pages you told me to check out. 
The inevitable has been confirmed..
-I have to give SAT 1 *check*
-SAT 1 has maths included *check*
-I have no hope of applying to AKU *check*

:depressed:


----------

